# Sterling's Silver Shelf



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2011)

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: Hour of Darkness - Finished




Little bit of background, as an RS player, I see cool suggestions all the time on the forums. Sometimes these suggestions hold so much win that they can have a story attached. I usually write a story about it. This particular suggestion is the Hour of Darkness (Quick find code: 185-186-635-62114745 - Look at the idea for clarification about this story). Without further ado, I present the WiP. 


My name is Argentum Vir. I'm an adventurer, just like you. I'm a Warrior, Mage, Ranger. I'm a Thief, a Runner, a Pker. I adventure for the rush, the exhilaration. The place that has provided this the most has always been the Darkness of the Wilderness. The Hour of Darkness. The hour where people not only try to get out, but when they can't, they throw aside their differences and band together. The will to survive, the feel of being chilled to the bone. Its a rush, and if you die, the gods may have pity on your soul. This is a log of the day that changed my life, and almost ended it. 

The time came, I got out of bed. I got dressed and put on the most worn set of Rune armor that I had. These had seen me through think and thin, through hell and back. When I walked out of my door, and visited my clan hall, the beers were already flying at four in the morning. 

"Can't you guys get drunk at a decent hour?!", I blustered. 

The answer was a resounding, "No!" 

Finally one of our elder members came up to me and started to explain. "This is the day we celebrate because we may not come back. The day in which we prove ourselves in the Wilderness. The dangers know no bounds, and the evil never sleeps." 

Pondering this, I sat down and had some seasoned chicken. Thinking out loud, "If this is so dangerous, then why do you guys never bring any extra supplies?" 

The guy next to me snickered, "We always get out before nightfall." 

I let the matter drop, but I resolved to bring a few Magic Logs and a few fishing implements and tender boxes. Being prepared never hurt anyone. 

---

An hour later, the Sun plowed over the horizon and we set out. We all rubbed our enchanted Amulets of Glory and flew through thin air into Edgeville. After a last minute bank stop for some extra food, and a few more protection sets, we step into the wilderness. Immediately, we were set upon by the hounds of the green. Other adventurers seeking our wealth and their fortune. We slew every person that came at us. Taking their stuff for later. As we ran towards the ever darkening depths of the Wilderness, the haze thickened and the players disappeared. Every once in a while we would hear a wolf howl, and a shadow snake through the dead trees. We killed everything that got in our way and everyone was surviving. Soon, the sun dipped into the sky and we started to head back. We were halfway there when we were jumped by a rival clan. Jimmy fell victim to an Ice barrage, and though we got into our battle formation quickly, he died. As we took revenge, we hear a cry. It wasn't human, and it wasn't beastly. It was like the infernal howl of something from between the planes of hell. The fighting died down as another one of their can members was dragged away screaming that he didn't want to die, before being silenced. Then total darkness. 

I fall to my hands and knees reaching for the faint glow of the magical logs I brought. In the dim light, I successfully light a fire. Immediately every one huddled around the safety of the red and orange flickers. I silently pass around the extra tender boxes and logs, and touched my throat with two fingers. Closed my eyes and telepathically told our skilled members to find some wood and quickly. Then I see a fire quickly spring up a little bit away. I touched my throat again and asked if the rival clan was okay. 

They replied, "Yes but we lost our best warrior and ranger in the ambush." 

---

I urged them to get their skillers to find resources fast, and under complete darkness and silence. Use only your clan speak enchantment, only break the silence if necessary, "We are not alone." 

As quickly as they were gone, the silence filled the space. The sound of the fire crackling and the person next to you was what was real. The sword, or bow was your reality check, and the howls became the wake up calls. The first one came. The howl was deafening. Not only sending chills down your spine, but made the darkness increase. Just outside the fire's light, two pin points of eyes stare you down, and suddenly they multiply exponentially. Then as quickly as they came, they disappear. Messing with your mind and emotions. Suddenly the sound of battle reached my ears. As I held my fingers to my throat, and nodded at the ranger next to me and said, "I'm going in, cover me." 

The Ranger readied his bow, and a ripple of energy bust from his eyes. The energy pierced the darkness like a cone of light. As I ran blindly, he saw everything. When I finally reached the battle, there was a pile of bodies, and the shell of an adventurer. I quickly knelt and said a prayer for Saradomin to guide him to Lumbridge. As I run back I cough a little bit of blood up. Just a small amount of time in the darkness can be deadly. As I reach the fire, I crouch and eat a lobster. Immediately I feel better. 

I held my fingers to my throat once again and let everyone know that eating food brings the warmth back to your body, and I wished the skillers a safe and swift return. 

Ten long minutes later, the fist skiller returns with more wood, and a strange snappy fish. It smelled great seared on the fire. Tasted great too. We all were wondering where he got it because we had never seen one like this before. He then launched into an unbelievable story that most of us blew off because he started to cough up copious amounts of blood. As I handed him a lobster he suddenly fell over not only stone cold, but dead. As we said a few prayers, he moved. It was more a twitch at first, but then he got up. Eyes wide open, unseeing. Then he levitated, as he did that, our response was to huddle together back to back weapons drawn. Suddenly he burst into grey flames, silently picking up his dragon hatchet moving slowly towards us. Reacting quickly the rangers filled him with arrows, and the warriors rushed him. Blunt, blade, and bows all had one target, which soon fell without a single word. One of our warriors then rescued his stuff, and rushed back to the fire, which upon arrival went out. 

The only forms of light were the glowing orbs of the mage's staves. Pitch black, threatening to steal your breath at every intake. Suddenly we were rushed. A thin glowing blade in the darkness, went as quickly as it came. The warrior it went after shrugged it off, and broke the silence with a plead to re-light the fire!! When he said that he was rushed. Blind monstrous beings began tearing at him in the blink of an eye. I quickly re-light the fire, and the monsters screech and burst into flames that doused when they left the ambient light. We rushed to our warrior's side. He was badly wounded, but he got up and asked for a bit of lobster. Which I gave him the last one I had. He paused for a bit and prayed for the lobster to heal him. He took a bite and his wound healed right before our eyes. I held my fingers to my throat told our skillers, "To bring some fish if they could find them, and eat anything you can until you can reach the fire. Also, bring anybody surviving alone out there to our camp and we'll protect each other. We need all the help we can get." 

---

The seconds dragged on into minutes, the minutes into hours, and the hour was feeling like a lifetime. We were all huddled next to the friendly blue flames. Silent, and apprehensive. The ranger next to me had some skill in fletching, as he pulled out a log and started chipping away at it. Passing the time seemed like a good idea, so I took a few runes and cast a spell. Though I didn't release the energy into being, I toyed with it in the palm of my hand. Watching the energy swirl in my palm was strangely calming. So I decided to experiment. I started augmenting the power of my spell. Mind runes for accuracy, body for reduction, nature for rooting, cosmic for light, and blood chaos, and death for pure destruction. As I toyed with this new found skill, all of our skillers returned. They were all accounted for, and none the worse for wear. We all shook hands and signed our questions. Too tired to muster up energy for clan chats. 

"Did you find supplies for fire and food?", I signed frantically. 

They nodded and handed to fish to our cook, and the fuel to our survivalist. Who in no time had a cooking fire up and running with just a bow and elbow grease. Our cook immediately cooked the fish, the tantalizing smell uplifted our spirits and it seemed to drive some of the darkness and monsters away... 

As we sat enjoying the spoils of the wild, the most silent of us all suddenly broke the silence with a whisper, "Do you hear that? Sounds like wing beats, and they're getting closer..." 

On that note, the fire went out and a roar pierced the silence. The sound came at use like an arrow. Piercing our hearts and souls. Sending shivers down our spines, and shoving a cold fear into the pits of our stomachs. 

Quickly I lit the area with an sos and a call to formation. Waving my palms, I created a silver bow of pure energy, and hefted it in my right hand. With my free hand, I channeled pure air into the form of an arrow. Then I waited, and my clan members did the same.

---

Pitch black was the area. The only light was the glow of magical items, small lamps and crude torches. Though the night was black, the area rang with noise. A wing beat here, a growl there, and a grunt of something unknown. Back to back our clan huddled close. Inching to our rival clan as silently as possible. Then it was silent again. We knew better than to lower our weapons, and when the monsters saw that we weren't backing down, the onslaught started. I felt something grab me. It was slimy, and wet. Out of no where two more latched on. I was lucky that I was stout and had some firm footing. So I silently grabbed all three tentacles and prayed to Saradomin to give me strength to pull them to our warriors, and with all my might, and then some, three formless shapes appear out of the night. Flying directly into the waiting weapons. With a shudder they disintegrate into the nightmare from whence they came. As more and more came, we not only grew tired, but the black started to have an effect. When suddenly a bonfire appeared not far from us. We all saw it that instant and made a beeline for it. One of our warriors suddenly slowed, and stopped completely, and as I turned to him a spurt of red and orange death consumed him, spread as if it was a living thing. Giving no second thoughts I cross the thresh hold into the ring of light, into safety... Or so we thought. 

A lull in the fighting. The creatures stopped attacking. Perhaps they were afraid of us... That was what I thought before the very loud thump which crushed one of the men who was meditating near the edge of the light. Right after which two giant red eyes pierced each of our souls... Then a second pair... Then a third pair!!! Opps, one eye was missing, I guess some adventurer was unlucky enough to be within proper gouging range. Then as one, we all rose up and grabbed our weapons at the same time. The fighting that ensued was the most tense and fearsome that had ever graced the wilderness. 

---

We may have had our differences, and we may not have liked each other, but this was one foe we would probably all die to if we didn't work together. The warriors ran to the front lines, only to find the dragon airborne. So a few of them pulled out their crossbows and donned spare armor for such occasions. The rest of us barraged and flurried all of the spells, arrows, bolts and furry projectiles we could muster. The dragon finally got so annoyed at us, that it came down tooth and claw bared. The warriors all bellowed barbaric howls, and ancient god like whisperings. Some of which benefited everyone, and some of which saw the dragon and cursed its true name. 

The battle went on until everyone was either exhausted, dead, or both. The only people remaining standing were the clan leaders. Monsita of our rival clan and Me the Silver Hero of Rumsfath. It was beginning to look like I should have drank more beer than I did this morning, it was looking like this was my final hour. Confirming this was the last spell that flew from my blessed fingertips, and Monsita's last blessed charge from her crystal bow. As we realized this was our last stand, we faced each other. Feebly clutching our weapons. We beat one last salute and let a roar that even caused our foe to tremble. It was a roar of utter desperation, and a plea that not only pierced the darkness, but as luck would have it, also dispelled it. A shining pillar poked through the unnatural darkness, and where it fell a green sprig sprouted. Then an all consuming fire smote the darkness and all the evil figments of the fleeting evil. Our hour was up, but the next 24 began anew. 

Before us a shimmering door way appeared. Me and Monsita pushed our way through. The last challenge awaited us. A winding staircase with a beaming trail of light shooting upwards in the middle, and a trail of shimmering doors in an ever expanding maze. 

As we stood awestruck with wonder, a voice with thrice persona spoke.

---

It was first commanding, "Argentum Vir and Monsita. You have led your respected clans to victory, through persevering fortitude and compassionate leadership, you have defeated the darkness of the night and that which lurks in the hearts of all men." 

Then a fearsome and condescending voice rang out. Sharply at first, "Yes, you have defeated my minions, but it was an unfair fight!" 

A kind, but menacing voice cut his off, "Hush, this isn't some chess game where cheating is involved. The worthy knights of Saradomin have not only proven their worth, but have also tamed the wildeness. Never an easy feat to do. Step forward and heed my words. Before you is a winding stair case. Should you decide to reach the top by the staircase, that would symbolize perseverance. Through the middle of the stair case is a pillar of light, which provides an expedited trip to the top, it symbolizes a want for quick action. On either side of you are doors. These doors lead to other doors almost unending. Only the wisest will make it to the top. It symbolizes patience and cunning. You may never come back, but the depths of time will continue. Choose wisely, because there will be no second choice." 

So I turn to Monsita and ask, "what do you choose?" 

She replied, "The beam of light, as I wish to have a quick trip home to see the the ones that love me." 

When she finished I told her what I chose, "Then I will take the doors, the physical challenge of getting here won't be complete without the mental strain to whet the other edge." 

Before we parted, I gave her a hug, and a passionate kiss. I told her that what we persevered through wouldn't be the last thing. That we were still rivals, and she won't get off that easily. Then I turned and disappeared through the door. After what felt like almost an eternity later, I reached through the last door, and went into the light. 

I found myself back in Lumbridge fully armored with holy rune armor (meaning lots of holes making it worthless in combat). I vaguely remember the when I touched the last door, beams of light pierced me like lightning. The rune armor was rent and savaged, but I was untouched. All my clan mates were there. The weird thing was that they were all holding candles and looked a bit older. My time wandering the corridors of darkness truly was spent by others. One of them was wearing red platemail with corresponding legs and boots with spikes (Made me very jealous by the way). They were also crying. I finally got fed up with the water works and yelled out, "Oi where is my beer you guys promised I'd come back to!!" 

They all turned around then, and frantically looked for the body matching the voice. They all yelled, "Argentum!! Where art thou?!" I then called, "Over here! By the gates!" 

One by one they followed the sound of my voice and felt for me. Before they did I felt cloth at my back. I was wearing a cape that I didn't own!! So, with a flourish, I removed the cape. It look like it was made of pure darkness. Making anything disappear. Removing it made me reappear, and suddenly everyone squealed with joy at the sight! 

All at once everyone asked me questions about where I had been, and why I wasn't dead. I had many questions of my own, but before I could ask, I noticed several of my rivals mixed in with my proud clan. Soon after my revelation, I looked for Monsita. Who suddenly appeared, she looked more beautiful than I remembered. As she approached me, all went silent, and parted to make a clear path. I moved towards her as well, and it was then I noticed a ring, it shimmered with suppressed light between veins of pure darkness. The first thing I said was, "Wow, looks like somebody went all out on the wedding." Then I pointed at the ring. 

She laughed, and replied, "I guess you got hungry while you were lost in those doors. Must've taken you every bit of the four years you've been gone to digest that rune." 

I gasped, "Four... YEARS?! Wow, no wonder you all look older than when I left you.

---

She glared at me, to which I replied just after I heard the echo of my exclamation, "You however look even more beautiful than when I left you." 

A few weeks later, I asked Monsita for her hand in marriage. After it was established that no one had asked her. After I kissed her and she became mine, I used the cloak to disappear completely skipping the dinner party and moving straight to the honeymoon. After that we both went back to our usual. Fighting monsters and bringing the happiness that only safety could bring. I hung onto that rune armor, the memento was too great to let go of (also it was worthless). The hour that changed my life also started others. I finish now, but my warning still stands, you can never be too prepared.


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: The Stag




Weaving in and out of the trees, making the most of the cover. A true hunter. The forest is unusually quiet, only the slight chirp here and there, and not a single movement. You could hear a pin drop. The hunter made no sound, only pausing here and there to stoop and look at the bloody foot prints of his wounded prey. He finally broke cover into a grassy clearing. The grass is still wet from the morning dew, and the sun is poking through the canopy behind him. In front of him is a wild grape bush, and in front of the bush lay a still breathing stag. It didn't have much longer to breath though. The hunter walked up to the heaving body, and pulled out his sword. Before he could strike the final blow, he felt pity. This majestic beast didn't deserve to die. 

Thinking quickly, the hunter removed the arrow from the stag, and procured a number of leaves from the wild grape bush, and a handful of fruit. Working as fast as his nimble fingers could, he crushed the grapes, and pressed them into the leaves in his other hand. Then he pulled a pinch powdery ashes from the pouch on his hip and mixed it with the grapes. Then he applied the poultice to the wound where he had struck it with the arrow, and hummed an ancient song. His hand glowed a dull yellow as the poultice was absorbed into the skin, creating a leaf pattern in it's skin. It completely sealed the wound. The stag stirred and started to transform. It slowly changed into a beautiful young woman, just about the hunter's age. Who, after the process collapsed into a heap. 

A day passed before the woman awoke. When she did, awoke alone. Water and a fully prepared breakfast lay beside her. She ate, and after she had her fill, changed back into a stag and lumbered off. Nobody believed the hunter, but he stuck to his story. 

The days that came after that, the hunter wandered the forest. Hoping to capture a glimpse of the stag. On one such visit he was confronted by a pack of wolves. He fought, but eventually the wolves overpowered him. Fully expecting to die, he prayed thanks for the time that he was given, and blacked out. When he awoke, he was surprised. His wounds were gone, and replaced with oak leaf patterns. Just like the one he left on the stag. The was one difference, the patterns were marred with streaks. As if someone has just painted them, and cried enough tears to streak them. It was then, he saw the form of a human. Which changed into the form of a stag, but it was different than the last, it had large antlers. It was male, and the mercy which the he had shown him, was because of the mercy he had shown to her.


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: True Love Never Dies *WiP* - Updated 3/21/11




We begin our story with a young man. He's conquered everything life has thrown at him. From being the best jouster, to shooting a fly out of the air with a sling. There is nothing that hasn't come his way that he hasn't been the best at. He loved himself, and no other. He had a secret. Though he looked young, he wasn't. This man was one that found the fountain of youth. One who has bathed in its golden waters will never age. However, this boon is also a curse. One who lives too long will slowly long for their life to be drained. The only way to lift the enchantment is to find the one thing you have never achieved. 

--- 

I have lived many lives of men. I have seen friends die, and trees wither under the tests of time. I've been rich, and I have been poor. All by choice though. I have no enemies because I outlast every one. I can fire a bow into a target at 200 paces, and I can swing a sword better than any guild master. My magic surpasses anyone who currently walks the land. I'm charming, but I never use it to my advantage. My good looks do that for me. I have invented many objects, and I have never taken any credit. I'm incorruptible by nature, and I'm known about the land. I'm a legend, I'm the Silver Hero. My true name is known only to me, and no one else. 

The night air. Its refreshing. Never too warm, and always cool. A night in the forest is better than any night in a house, and the dwarves have the wrong idea entirely. 

"Ah, what a pleasant night. The sky is clear, and the moon is out. The stars are bright, and unchanged.", I sighed. 

"Coming here is always calming after I realize that I will never die no matter how many times I stab and wound myself. I guess I should have read that big golden plaque beside that fountain. I might be dead by now if I had." I lamented. 

Heaving a great sigh, I heaved myself up from the familiar worn hollow in the tree and mused, "Well, no use in crying I guess. I could go show my face in town in the morrow..." 


--- 

I made my way up the way to the beaten path. I carried a bow and some durable steel arrows, and I was clad in modest leather armor layered over chainmail. I wore leather gloves and some quaint moccasins that made no noise. The path is well known, but the forest isn't. Very few people ventured off the path. Superstition held that a monster lived in the woods. That is if you considered the 400 year old man a monster. I liked it better that way. Though, from time to time I would have to deal with brigands and bandits. Not fun. 

I started to whistle a lively marching tune. Something I had done many times. Which also led others to believe that the forest was haunted by fallen soldiers. A few minutes before I reached the edge of the forest, I had a feeling of being followed. The thing that surprised me though was this entity joined in. Soon after, it was walking beside me. Skipping even. When we broke through the foliage, I got my first look at the person in the full light of the moon. She was slightly less tall than me, with bright green eyes and long braided locks of red hair. Fair features aside, she was clad in a brown cloth tunic and pants, and wore a green and brown hat adorned with a common bird feather. She was armed with a bluish bow engraved with elvish runes and some expensive arrows. All in all we were about the same age aesthetically. 

After my initial shock, I stopped and tipped my forehead to her and said, "Nice night for a lively jaunt through the woods eh?" 

She curtsied and replied in a cultured and educated English accent, "Why yes, the moon is full and the night is cool. Also, much to my surprise I'm not the only attractive person who wanders the woods at night." 

I was taken aback by what she said. Not just the part about her wandering, but the fact that she sounded just like me. Vain. I smiled back unconsciously, but didn't answer through my thoughts. After a few moments, I asked her if she lived near here. She replied, "Nope, I wander." 

---

I replied, "Well, I guess that much is obvious, but here is another one: Why do you wander?" 

She said, "That's a secret, but this isn't. I don't have anywhere to go. I mostly wander because the thrill of the wild is much more satiating than the constant creak of boards and stone looming over your head." 

So I decided to ask her name. She said, "My name is Luna for short, and the long version isn't even remotely interesting. What's yours?" 

I replied, "Silver for short, and the long version only I know." 

"Okay then Silver, could I stay with you for awhile? I don't have anywhere to go, and I would rather sit in one place with someone nice than wander in a world of unfriendly people." 

For some reason she struck me as someone who I could gladly share a bunk with. So I readily agreed, and retraced my steps down the path to a section of forest near my calm spot. It had the bare necessities. Fire pit, food cache, and a dugout sleeping quarters with a latrine down a lone path in the forest. I offered her my lone sleeping spot until I dug another spot in the next few days. Which in those coming days so much would change. 

*** 

The next day arrived. I hadn't slept a wink, but Luna had drifted off immediately. Perhaps I felt a little weird having another person hanging around. Oh well, it wasn't anything I couldn't get used to. The light was just starting to peek over the tree tops, the birds had not quite begun, but one or two were getting the worm. The fresh morning dew was covering most of the plant life in the vicinity, and there was a little mud. Soon after I could see in front of me, I went to get some water from the small river of melt water. It was refreshing, and I brought a bit back for Luna. On my way back I startled a few rabbits, and almost immediately I shot them before they could get far. Mmm, stewed rabbit for lunch and some steaming broth for breakfast. When I returned to camp, I learned that Luna was a very hard sleeper. 

---
She didn't wake up after I split some wood for the fire. She didn't wake up when the blaze started. In fact, I was half way done with reducing the rabbits and preserving the meats when she finally woke up. Well, almost awake. I handed her a small cloth I wet with some cold water from the jug. When she finally came to, the combination of cool morning air, and the scent of stew whet her appetite. When, the broth had been sipped dry and the meat properly hung on the jerky rack, I asked her if she wanted to head into town. 

She asked, "Why?" 

"Well... It seems my arrow supply is waning and I need some wax for my bow and string. Perhaps some salt and pepper, and some extra flint. I also need some basic tools to start a small plot I've been clearing near here.", I rambled. 

She laughed and said, "Well, I don't need a second invitation to head into town. The most lively places will be open when we get there." 

We started down towards the path, and I asked her, " So you're partial to drink?" 

She blushed and said, "I'm kinda a stick in the mud without it. I'd never admit it to most, but for some reason you're easy to talk to." 

I then joked, "Well, I'll be even more easy to talk to if you trap me in a bar." 

We both laughed to almost the point of tears. Then some silence ensued. I decided to get some of her background, so I asked her where she was raised. What she said baffled me. 

"I was raised around the town of Varrok. Near the wizard circle. The blasted wizards kept trying to summon a demon of sorts. Really though they were just disturbing the peace." 

I replied, "Didn't they stop that over a 100 years ago? After they actually summoned the demon? Then a hero defeated it?" 

"Well, they actually started up again a few times, but the Silver hero apparently showed up several times and stopped them. Seems his sword is black with demon blood now. It's weird. I never lived during those times, but I can tell you so much history long before I was born."

---

"What sort of history?" I asked. 

She replied, "The history of the Silver hero." 

It seemed fate wasn't done with me yet. Here was a girl whom I never saw anyone more beautiful. Telling me that she was a keeper of hero history. My history. There have been 10 other cases such as this. Ever since I drank from the fountain, I always became friends with other adventurous women. They not only traveled and assisted me, but they learned my secrets. They all left me to find the fountain, so they could become as great as me. This girl was different though. She was nice, even innocent, though narcissistic. This was also the first one who could describe my exploits as if she had been there. I was engrossed in the accuracy of her accounts that I walked into the bar and ordered a drink without once diverting my attention from her. 

So I asked, "Do you know the Hero's secret to eternal youth?" 

She then replied, "Yes a fountain of fateful proportions. It bestows the secret of eternal life to anyone who partakes in its sweet waters." 

I then asked her, "This is a longshot, but do you know how to get there? 

She replied, "Hmm, I suppose I would. It's only a feeling, and I guess it was the reason I wander. I always wondered why I was drawn to different places, and now I surmise that's because of you. You're the Silver Hero aren't you?" 

I was taken aback at the certainty in her accusation. I asked, "What makes you think that?" 

She replied, "Again, it's only a feeling, but not only do I feel like I've seen you, I also feel like I know your features. I also feel like I'm fulfilled. Do you have the mark of youth on the soles of your feet?" 

"Yes, I do. I'm also desperately seeking the fountain. I need to be undone. To live my life through it's final hours."
Argentum Vir

---

She replied, "Okay, I will take you to the fountain. Though, I will only take you if you fulfill my one wish." 

So I asked, "What is your one wish?" 

She said, "To learn to read, and write." 

I was shocked. She sounded very cultured and well spoken. I took her for a sort of noblewomen. Well versed in the written and spoken languages. 

So I asked softly, "You do not know how to read?" 

She blushed and sighed, "No, you see. When I was born, my family had an immense fear of paper. Many were deathly allergic to the reeds the paper was derived from. They put much work into giving me the gift of speech. You know to make up for their deficit." 

I asked, "Well if you're family was allergic, aren't you?" 

She laughed and said, "No, I figured out long ago that I was not their true child. I was actually adopted." 

We both laughed, and I agreed to help her. So, before leaving the bar, I asked for some paper, and a fine quill with a full well to boot. Then we made our way back to my camp. 

***


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: Unnamed Title *WiP* - Updated - 3/21/11




I lay dying, full of regret. So much I should have done, so much I had done wrong... All flashing before my eyes. I became the champion, the ultimate master, but here I was dying at the feet of my dearest companion. The sight was all I had for most of my life. The gangs I took down, the stuff I threw. None of it meant anything anymore. No one could do anything else for me, the shock drained my life. The tunnel was up ahead, compelling me forward.

Suddenly I woke gasping. There I was on the stony field, blessed with the gift of life again. I looked around, and saw the smiling face of my most dear companion. Suddenly I yelled, "God damn it Pikachu, don't do that on my head!!! I've lost count how many times that tunnel has come up!!"

"Pika?"

"Yes, don't make me get the spray duck again!"

The former champion looked on amused, and inturrupted, "Well if you'll follow me, I'll register you and your Pokemon into the hall of fame."

"Just don't let Pikachu shock the damn computer..."


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: Tempmas 2009 Entry




It was a dark and snowy night one week away from Christmas day. I was busy on my computer browsing GBATemp, and periodically minimizing to my Runescape forum threads. I had taken the liberty of installing my own mini fireplace, but it isn't what you would call a "fireplace". I had hooked my computer to my LCD flat screen via the monitor out port, I then followed suit to hook the computer up to a second monitor. I had wrote a program from scratch. Programming came easily to me, and I don't know why, but I could think it in my brain, and I would black out. When I would wake, I would still be sitting at my computer, in fact the only thing to change was the text on my screen. I had always assumed that I had typed it by hand, but I sensed there was something deeper. The program was relatively simple, well simple to my standards. In the scene is a room, with a Christmas tree with random light patterns, in the center is a fireplace an mantle combination, the fire place had realistic flames that were as comforting as real flames (just not that good for keeping warm). This was all visible on the LCD flat screen. The mantle had stockings for the people you put input. Mine had three, one for me, and two for the people I lived with. These people had found me unconscious with a deathly pallor practically on their doorstep, on a night not unlike tonight. They took me in out a goodness in their hearts, not knowing who I was, what I did, and why I was out like a light on their door step. Well, they did ask, but it was apparent that I had amnesia, and that they would not get anything out of me until I remembered. My program I had wrote was distributed as a freeware, they would send an email to my domain with what they wanted for Christmas within a limit per person (after all Santa has a budget too), and an A.I. would decipher the words, and store what they wanted in a database. When Christmas rolled around at 12 o' clock midnight, the virtual timer embedded in the program would trigger a virtual Santa to drop from the chimney, extinguish the flames, drop the wanted presents under, and around the tree, then leave just as quietly as he came. When you awoke in the morning, you could click on your presents, and open them. It was novel, but it made me feel better for some reason to give back to society, I couldn't quite place why this was, but it was a nagging feeling at the back of my mind. I stood up and walked halfway through my room, and suddenly I heard an alarm in my head, and a splitting headache ensued. It felt like a nail was slowly, but surely being driven through my eyeball. I shut my eyes, and blacked out yet again. 

I opened my eyes, and found myself floating in a sea of ones and zeros. It felt wet like water, so I did a test to see if I could swim, and found out quickly that I could move noiselessly unlike what would sound out in water. I took a quick survey of my surroundings, and there was nothing, oh sweet nothing. I took in my hand a medley of ones and zeros. I closed my eyes and thought about snow. Suddenly I felt a different wetness in my hands, a cold wetness. Then several more! My eyes fluttered open in an instant, an behold! True to my sense of touch there was snow falling from a grey cloudy sky! With a great revelation, I realized that I could do anything here! This was my domain, and I could bend it to my will! The first thing I did was think long and hard on what should be created. As I thought, and thought, and thought some more, I imagined a Game Boy Advance. Then that evolved into an idea so great, and expansive, that it took seven virtual days, and seven virtual nights (which were about one hour apeice). When at last I opened my eyes, there was a thriving metropolis that stood in front of me. It was all dressed for Christmas, but instead of Christmas the large center piece that could be seen fromm anywhere in the city said in big red lettering: "Tempmas 2009"! I read this and realized that I had virtualized GBATemp to 3D! These were the actual users, running to and from boards, topics, and posting. I had also realized that somehow, the place of ones and zeros I had virualized this city to, is some sort of huge computer! Somehow, this place had connected to the internet and is taking commands from GBATemp to form the city running in real time! Then I realized the members had taken form of their actual avatars... Oh my gosh! The as a guest walked by, I saw his avatar placeholder had a picture of something very obscene. I wasn't sure if that was Costello's sense of humor showing, or there was something wrong here. As I turned to watch the guest walk by I saw Guild McCommunist walking nearby. I ran over and hailed him by his name, "Hey! Guild McCommunist!" About 10 seconds later he paused, and walked back to me. I thought to myself, "Hey I must have P.M.'d him." 

A text bubble appeared over his head with my words in a quote bubble, and some new words, "Hey Sterl500, what do you need?"

I though to myself, "I am Sterl500?" Then I looked above my head, and my Username was definately "Sterl500". I replied, "Well, Have you noticed that the guests avatar pictures are visible now?"

A few seconds later he replied, "How can I see their avatars when there isn't even a way to veiw them?"

I thought for a second and said, "Try clicking on the number of guests viewing the board you are on."

This time it took a complete minute for him to reply, "Holy shit! That is gross! Let me contact Costello, and see if this is just his wierd sense of humor, or something else entirly!"

After that he walked away. I decided to go explore some topics. After invading the Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks AP Crack topic, and created a random topic in the End of Forum, I began to get some feelings about being watched. I then figured, "Someone is viewing my profile." That wasn't it though. It was a more sinister feeling, laced with hatred, and madness. Suddenly that feeling manifested itself in front of me as a dark figure. Which before it had totally formed sped away like mad! I gave chase, and the figure gave no heed to any of the users, and everytime it hit someone, a big text bubble formed above the user, and a big lettered word popped into it: "BANNED." The decorations flew every which way, and I passed Costello with a priceless look on his face. As I got deeper into the chase the figure formed into a Humanoid furry creature, and continued to speed through GBATemp at breakneck speed. There was a group of people standing in a circle spouting vague innuendo at each other. I thought, "Must be that topic in the End of Forum", but I yelled, "look out!" And waved my hand. Suddenly they all flew through the air! They departed in a manner of chaos, to a different board in GBATemp. I decided to kick it up a notch, and capture this beast. So I created a rope, and a metal Santa Hat GBATemp Mascot. I attached these together to make a grapple. I threw the grapple into wide slow circles, then I lobbed it. I grinned in satisfaction, as the moster is brought to its' knees, tied from head to toe! Instead of killing it, I sent it to the GameFAQs board of losers, as they were in need of a serious troll. I looked at all the destruction behind me, decorations hanging by a thread, banned user lying still on the ground, and a completly befuddled Costello standing there with a crazed look on his face. Then, it all changed! The users got up, and helped reset the decorations! Then Costello's look changed from "what the fuck?!" to "for the win"! I felt that I had done some good here, and I had got my fill of GBATemp in 3D. I had no idea on how to get to the place I called home though. Then something hit me, a rouge P.M. that said psst. hey you in the 3D have you written a letter to santa about what you want this year? Having completed its' mission it flew off. I didn't really believe in Santa, but I believed in Temp Santa! I decided I would write an epic letter to Santemp, I got started right way, and when I was finished it looked like this:

Dear Santemp,

I have been a good boy this year, I have done many un-useful things for society that may seem useless, but are very thoughtful. The Virtual Santa program I wrote achieved a million hits, and just as many downloads. It's free, so people who cannot afford, or don't want a tree, but have a computer and internet, can emulate a Santa Claus visit, and then bring out the presents! I have done a very useful thing for society recently, and it was saving your website's honor, dignity, and your Tempmas. What I want for christmas is a promise that GBATemp will run forever, or just during the course of the internet. This way it may be enjoyed by all: gamers, hackers, lurkers, moderators, dogs, cats, etc. Please make my wish come true.



GBAtemp's Hero,
Silva Herado

I reviewed my work in satisfaction, it was simple but it got my point across. With a sad look I sent my letter off, with a hope that Santemp would find it. I sat down exhausted. Having thwarted the evil of the decade, I knew my work was done here. I closed my eyes with a longing to go home and sleep in my bed. The 3D GBATemp's sounds and faces faded to black, Then I woke to the sight and sound of Virtual Santa go up the chimney with a puff of smoke, and a "Ho Ho Ho!" I smiled and layed back down with the thought, "I am home."


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: The Unreal Fantasy - Story *Unfinished*




Have you ever had that feeling after a dream that was so vivid, so real, that nothing else mattered anymore? Well 
that is my life. I was just another player, but one that liked what he saw and wished to go to a world of fantasy, 
a world of medieval battles, magic, and epic tales. I got what I wished for, and now... I'll never turn back!
When I woke from just another video game fetish, I found myself lying prone on the ground, by a golden grey road, 
inside a massive castle city. I was dressed in a simple monkish habit, the kind that are soft, and very 
comfortable. I got up and walked down the path, unsure of my name, and place of origin. Suddenly a cultured voice 
called me, "Sterling, Sterling, the King wants a conference with you!"

For some reason the announcement made me very happy, though turbid I called back, "Ok, I'll see what Alldenburg 
wants!"

The name wasn't familiar to me, but I knew it anyway.My conference was to start soon, so I walked to the town 
center. The walk was short, but I felt conflicting feelings of unsureness and excitement.
As I drew near to the Throne room, I grew more excited. My heart was beating very fast, like I had anticipated 
something very much. When I was admitted by one of the guards, I walked in, stood in front of the king and kneeled. 
I asked humbly, “What does my king need of me?”

Alldenburg replied, “As you know we are being assailed by demonic fiends from the north, and we need everyone we 
can get to defend Reslen from these abominations. I would like you to train in the art of the knight.”

Well I really didn't know, and was about to say so, but something compelled me to say, “I have no hesitation my 
lord, I will train, and if need arises die for you!”

Alldenburg gave a sigh of relief, "Good to hear it! After you were born, we knew that you were special!"

"Special sir?"

"Yes, special, but let us not speak anymore of the matter. Your training will begin with a aptitude test. Report to 
Warmaster Syre for weapon preference. Dismissed!"

Outside the throneroom Atemis the King's daughter awaited me with a smile. She said, "I couldn't help overhear the 
echos. It seems to me that you'd be a proficient paladin. You are kind to women, and everyone else around you. You 
also have that "Holy Aura" those monks at the abbey have."

I furrowed my brow, and replied, "I would actually like to be a hunter, with a bow, arrows, and knives like you, 
but I feel like you are right."

I turned and waved back jauntily. I headed over to the armory, When I got there I was confronted by a hulk of a 
man, he was a full six inches taller than me, legs like tree trunks, and a hard kind face. "Ok listen up, what we 
are going to do is hand you different weapons, and when you find one that is comfortable in your hands, you'll face 
me with it."

I nodded Dumbly. First he passed me a really demonic rod, and I gagged. He then handed me a holy rod, it made me 

feel holy, but it wasn't comfortable in my hands. Next he handed me a dual bladed axe, I hefted it and said, "This 
is it, but can I also try that hand and a half warhammer over there?"

"Sure." , he replied as he handed it to me.

When I had it in my hands I gave an audible, “Oof!” then with all my strength I handed it back to him and said with
as much dignity as possible, “That’s not for me.” 

Then he handed the axe back to me, then brandished his forge iron and exclaimed, ”En gaurde!”
Something clicked in my head, and with extreme alacrity I hefted my axe into the air, and boldly lunged at his 
ready weapon. As they clanged together, I saw the supprised look on his face as he parried each blow expertly. He 
saw an opening in my step, and took a horizantal swing. I quickly moved my axe haft into his line of attack, and 
launched a counter attack, but instead of a blow ment to kill, I caught his forge iron in the niche below my axe, 
and twisted with all my might. As I got the satisfaction of watching his weapon fly twinkling in the firelight to a 
corner of the room. After his breath calmed from a ragged rasp he cried, "I haven't been bested in a spar, since 
the Princess pinned my hand to the wall with a thrown knife, and beat me silly with my own forge iron!"

"So I pass?", I asked hopfully.

“Pass what? This was just a weapon preference exercise. It seems you are familiar with the blades of an axe. Now 
you are to report to the profession master and see about training as a warrior!”

I had already bolted out to door, so I called back, “Yes sir!”
I ran a short way, wondering how I was able to defeat him so easily. I felt like I had become one with my axe, so I 
delved deep in my mind to find the answer. I struggled in the mist of my mind, trying to clear the way for a 
memory, and then. Bam! It seems I was running with my eyes closed, and I thought a tree had snuck up on me. That 
was all I needed. The impact had knocked a memory into being. I was not even sure that what I saw was real, but the 
vividness had me shaken.

I saw two people, a guy and a girl. They were in a field. Both of them had medieval chain mail and helmets on. The 
guy had a double bladed axe in his hand, not unlike the one I had just used. It looked brand new and didn’t even 
have an edge to it. The girl had a medieval mace, and it didn’t have any spikes. I heard her say, “spar 2066 we are 
still evenly matched Sterling, video games aren’t even this fun!”

He called back, “Yea, but this time I’ll turn the tide with another win!”

“Not if I can help it!” She exclaimed.

The memory went misty as I felt someone shaking me, and calling “Sterling, Sterling! Wake up, Wake up!”
I woke with quite a big headache. Then I saw Artemis, a rising sun caused her golden locks to glow, and as I 
looked, I felt as if she was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen! I told her, “I just had the weirdest dream.”
“Shhh, We have been looking for you for over a day! Has this where you have been?”

“Yea, actually it’s kind of embarrassing to say, but I ran into this tree...”

“What are you talking about, there are no trees near here.”

“What the hell!?” I said, “I could have sworn I ran into a tree!”

She looked as though she was going to say something, then she sniffed the air, and ran her hands through her 
straight golden locks. Finally she said, “I am no expert, but from experience I think you ran into a wall of imperal 
energy. According to our monks, it is a energy that reveals a memory deep in the recesses of our minds. Out of 
curiosity, what did you see?”

“Well I saw two people about to fight, they called it a spar, and apparently its number 2066. The girl called the 
guy by my name.”

She drew a sharp intake of breath, and said, “I have also seen that same vision, but the guy called me by my 
name... Quick what did she look like?”

“Exactly like you, and I assume the guy looked like me?”

“Yes”

“Then I guess the vision is from our memories, though I don’t know where or what time. I think only time will tell 
what these memories hold for us!”

“Oh I almost forgot, The Professionist wants you to hurry up!”

“Ok, I’ll go now, but let’s keep our visions to ourselves.”

“That’s probably for the best.


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">



Spoiler: The Quickening Heart *Unfinished* Last update: Nov29, 2009




I woke up, I vaguely remember what I did last night, and what I remembered left a sobering thought: 'why was I letting him experiment on me?' I remember replying to that faithless AD, it's contents described perfectly my life's attributes, though the list is short it was alluring to my curiosity. I mean come on how can an AD in a newspaper describe me so effectively? Out of curiosity I visited the address listed in the AD. The office of the good doctor K. Goodright, a cyberneticist, and an inventor.

His promises were good and had structure to them. He said that after he was finished with me I would no longer be a nobody, a below average person with no particular skills but one: the ability to react fourteen times faster than an average human. He ran some tests on me, none of which hurt I might add. Finally he said, "You are the perfect subject for this experiment." He then went on to explain that he was going to have to replace my bones with a Stainless Titadmintium hybrid metal that was apparently the most corosion resistant, and strongest substance known to man, even stronger than diamonds, and lighter than aluminum. This is a relativly new substance, but in every application it has acceled greatly!

The operation went smoothly, and I felt almost no pain while my wounds were healing. Little did I know that he had put a computer in my brain that when operational would control almost every aspect of my life. Almost a year had passed since my operation and for some reason I could lift a truck like it was nothing (a semi mind you) I attributed it to my bones being the strongest substance in the world, so I gave it no more thought. A few days after my discovery the good doctor called me into the operating room, he strapped me into a chair and put something over my head, not unlike those outdated salon hair driers. The doctor called out to me and said this is gonna hurt ALOT because no pain medication will stop the pain for this operation. I thought to my self "oh shit..." I heard a voice that said "psy beam connected" and I knew nothing more.

When I woke, I found out that I had been in a coma for a week. Apparently the doctor had planned for that. He had been busy, and had not only programmed the computer in my head, but had installed an Altair inspired foot long concealed hand blade which at the mearest thought it would extend and retract, then I discovered that I could create and harden a unknown mental field, he had also installed Rocket Propelled Boots, and the last thing I discovered was something that shot a beam similar to a pencil laser pointer, but shot an amazingly powerful beam that burned through the wall ahead of me.

Three days after I woke, the doctor waltzed in like he owned me and said, "Your training begins today." all the while pulling slowly a palm computer out of his pocket. I knew I had to get that away from him, so I rushed him. He tapped onscreen, and I stopped dead in running motion. I looked at him with an expression that could have killed, and would have if he hadn't had control of my right eye (that had the laser). He told me that all the technology that was inside of me was way to advanced for the year 2009, but he said his dreams were so creative that he could do almost everything imaginable. He said, "Your training will begin... now!" I suddenly spoke, "You have spoken repediatly about training, what the crap are you talking about?"

He replied, "I am going to send you to take out the Japanese Nintendo homebase. This is but a test to see how powerful you are at infiltration and assasination, of course they will stand no chance, as they are only office workers!"

I thought to myself, "oh nuts not Nintendo, though I am mad about shovelware shit they didn't do anything to deserve being horribly massacred." I had no choice though, and I was automatically moving towards the door, grabbing plane tickets from the printer on the way out.

I was on the plane thinking deep thoughts, trying to find a way out, but it was a bleak outlook. I started to doze off then my arms and legs started to sigh into action. they walked me to the airplane's restroom. I thought to myself, "What the fuck is up?!" then it hit me (it was a pun that I would laugh at later) I was up, but I was about to be grounded, and it wasn't a pleasant thought! as soon as my arms locked the door, and before I knew it I had blasted a manhole sized hole in the bottom of the fuselage with my right eye. As I jumped I heard screaming, and the familiar sound of O2 masks dropping from above. I suddenly had an unwanted memory surface, one that I had not known I had until then. I remembered a memory of flying in an airplane like this 747. In the memory in either seat beside me were secret service agents, on their lapels though they wore a strange pin that made me think of the back of a one dollar bill, only the unfinished pyramid was upside down. I was in a straight jacket, and I heard the agents talking about the airplane.

"This is a jet for convicts, why are we only carrying this small child?", Lagent said.

"Conair is the only thing secret enough to fly this dangerous cargo." Ragent replied.

Those words said they lapsed into silence, and I came back to reality as I plunged through a chilly cloud at terminal velocity. I saw the dropzone and automatically reached for the ripcord. I heard the rustle of the parafoil and my uncontrollable arms guided me there. The dropzone was directly on top of the building, and on landing the parachute vaporized into dust. I heard The doctor in my head, "Your mission will begin in five minutes, I am sending the floor plan to the HUD in your right eye. When it popped up, I gave an audible gasp. The doctor said, "Impressive isn't it? You are the first to have a holo projector pupil, now get Ready!" 

My legs moved autonomously towards the rooftop door, then the doc said, "Your target has been changed to the Ubisoft studios for crimes of publishing Shovelware Shit. Wait there for futher orders."
"Not like I have any choice do I"

"No, as a matter of fact you don't!", He said after laughing maniacally for several seconds

"You sicken me."

Finally a plane came by and a grapple flew from the backup 'chute compartment on my backpack. the irresistable force caused me to be shot from the ground and into midair. I lapsed into a trance as I was pulled into the cargo bay, and while in that trance I found myself able to browse the filestructure of my brain. There in all its infamy was a file titled "total lock on everything but speech code" I could to my amazment, modify it. I deleted the whole damn thing, and to my relief I could move again! With my new found freedom I browsed the internet at 30,000 feet and I posted a topic on GBAtemp, which got modded immediatly, and the reason: Browsing at 30k feet is not news. I finally decided to do something constructive and hack the Doc's mainframe and delete his research and control busses. After that was done I called the Doc and said, "I am no longer a nobody."
He tried to call back, but I blocked his number, so he left a message. I didn't even take the time to use my laser, I just went through roof with my rocket boots. As I flew his message was, I know your history, and there will be no country for freaks!

...

Its been two years since I escaped the Doctor and the life I knew was utterly transformed from an average teenager (though I'll admit "emo"), 
to a machine of war, and a way of making nefarious ends meet. I have blocked the doctor completely out of my computer system, and have instated
a completely new wireless security protection that I built from the ground up. The intellect came from a new feature
in my system (well a flaw) that the doctor had not intended. I could send crawler programs onto the internet and when
the information gets back, the information is stored in a database in my brain, and then the flaw in the system would stimulate
my brain to take the information and project it into my brain, then my brain would make connections that even a trained 
scientist would not even dream of. The computer also stimulates my brain to use 110% of brain capacity, due to extended 
memory in my computer. This causes Development in the parts of my brain that deals with logic and learning (and more most likely).

I have been living in a cave somewhere in the world. I am not going to reveal what loacation for fear that there is some part of
my hardware that I have not bent to my will, and is still loyal to the doctor. In my spare time I have been most notably taking IQ tests,
and apparently I am at least twice as smart as the world's most intelligent person. It is causing quite a buzz in the scientific community
as my score grows more every time. There has been speculation as to weather or not this is a new government type AI, and in a
way it is. While I am not amusing myself with astonishing the scientific community, I am playing video games. Yes, you heard it, 
I am in a cave somewhere in the world and I am playing video games (mostly online). Today I coded a whole PS3 emulator from scratch
and I have actually given the source code to the world, though weather or not any current personal computer on the face of the earth could run 
the damn thing is yet to be determined. On any online game I am the best of any game, I am always the person you can never kill. 
I am the person you would never want to run into in a dark allyway without some form of weapon. I switch from game to game, and
now I am on Halo today.

I have been thinking about my life, how it has been filled with tragity, and despair. I never knew my parents, and I have never known
any kin. All I know is that my parents died under suspicious circumstances, and I am debating on weather or not to pursue my past to 
discover why my future is filled with bounty hunters, and government officials. I am debating weather or not I should just accept things
the way they are, or to follow my heart and kill anyone that opposes me. This is me signing off.

Then I drift into a fitful sleep of dreams, and promises to myself.

Using a self induced sleep function is always useful, it also allows me to view my radar system, 
and monitor local and international radio station. My mind is like an all band radio on steroids. 
Music, emergency bands, police bands, and a few underground radios. They can all speak to me
and alert me to emergencies, and since I feel like superman, I have felt like helping people. 
Though my debate continues to pull me towards a life of revenge, and a search for the truth, I will try not to be a scourge of humanity!

Something awoke me, and I did not detect anything on my radar, and nothing tripped my motion detecting
alarms. Then I realized there is a flood of information spamming my system. They all said the same thing:
"Contact Raybar." I did not know a Raybar, so I was more than slightly suspicious, and as soon as I terminated the "threat",
I did a few checks on the people who were my worst enemies to see if any of them had any nicknames, past names, or even code names.
They all returned Raybar back as a negative. So I sent out my hacker crawl bots onto the internet. As I waited 
for the results from the internet, and the top secret areas that were only known to a few people, I got on Call of 
Duty Reflex to see if my clan mates were on (after all why not get into a clan to have fun). Before I could though, I got my results. 
There were many people named Raybar, but there was only one place named Raybar: "Raybar funeral services".
It was in an old western town, named Steamboat. I geared up, put on my Digi Camo, and picked up my most trusty
weapons: Two single fire, extended clip Glocks.I was traveling light, and when I took off my heartbeat quickened. 
I took no notice of it, and let the autopilot take over as I lapsed into one of my higher thought trances.


I went over several equations for bullet trajectories for a weapon I was developing, when my mind wandered (as a typical
teenager's mind often does). It went from a virtual piece of paper, to a black screen. It looked old, maybe 90's tech. I decided 
to try and type something: "Hey is anyone listening?"

I heard a whirring noise, then some type popped onto the screen: "Who are you, and how did you contact us?"

I thought to myself, "What is this a virtual place in my mind?", but the type came out as: "My name is Silva, and 
I don't know how I contacted you, but here I am... And you are?"

There was more whirring, and then there was a beep, and more type: "Hmmm, Silva you say? Well then, you 
are who we have been looking for."

I had heard this before, and I typed: "I am not interested in anything you have to offer!" I cut the link abruptly, and 
wondered how I linked up to a computer somewhere. Then another thought caught a hold of me: "What was I 
thinking about?" I had little time to think as the auto pilot dinged: "Destination almost reached!" I came out of my
trance, and the first thing I saw was two fighter jets screaming towards me at Mach 5. I saw a spurt of smoke
trail from the back of one of its missile tubes. I reacted the millisecond I saw the smoke. I typed into the computer:
"Evasive action required, NOW!" Since I created this program I no longer needed to be the sole pilot of my head. Now 
that I had given the order to evade, I popped my blade and flew straight at the hawk destroyer, and as it approached, 
I dodged it, and neatly dismembered the warhead from the missile. When I turned towards the fighters, they were tucking
tail at Mach 7 back to where ever they took off from. I thought to myself: "I am too tough for them, thats why they are running."
But as I turned to go to Steamboat I knew that there was a more sinister reason.


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">
***
Poetry
***
</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: Flails - Poetry




The definition of great 
The epitome of blunt 
The chain that binds 
The handle of judgement 

These describe a weapon of power 
They deliver in the darkest hour 
The weapon never lies 
It also never flies 

A master can make it hum 
A novice is a danger 
Lo and behold 
A sight to remember 

One face is bashed in 
Another is pulled into the gin 
A quick one, two 
Ending into a step too 

These are weapons 
A man's weapon for war 
Don't knock it, especially into yourself 
These are flails, live, learn, or die 

-Poetry by Vir, the Silver Hero.


</p>

<p align=" " class="none">


Spoiler: The Unreal Fantasy - Poetry




Here is a bit of poetry for my story:

The day ends, and my dream begins
Why must life be so dull
The trend, it never ends
A rose in life
will die in strife

The game world alluring
keeps my dream alive for touring
The rose ingame
will turn from thorn and petal
to a beautiful young woman

So elegant and meaningful
an everpresent war keeps you on your toes
there are highs and lows
Fight and fight for country and glory
Run, and meet the ground so stony


</p>


----------



## Sterling (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright, I finished my story.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 15, 2011)

I revised it a bit on the RS forum, so I updated the changes here. Nobody wants to reply? I'm already satisfied with the feedback I got from the RS forums, but I would like a few from here as well.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I added another story. It's unfinished, but it's progressing nicely. I guess I'll continue to update and bump it after every major update. However, it sucks that no one has replied yet. >.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

Added a new story, a WiP of course, but I'm gonna have a lot of free time on my hands so it should be updated a bit soon. (Someone please read a story or two and reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nujui (Mar 21, 2011)

There's a mess up in hour of darkness.

"Think and thin" Isn't it suppose to be "Thick and thin"?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> There's a mess up in hour of darkness.
> 
> "Think and thin" Isn't it suppose to be "Thick and thin"?


Yea lol, there are quit a few typos in each of them. I'll read through them some and edit them regularly when I find them.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's are  some other typos.

The fighting died down as another one of their* can *members was dragged away screaming

the *fist* skiller returns with more wood

They nodded and handed* to *fish to our cook


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. The RS forums have a character limit for every post, so sometimes I had to shorten or delete a word, and I sometimes overlook a few things.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, it seems many of us have been inspired to post our artistic dabbles here. I attribute it to Dusky.

Question of the bump -
Which unfinished story would you guys like to see finished the most?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2011)

Alrighty, I added some neat poetry from the RS forums that I did.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2011)

Added a new short story entitled: "The Stag".


----------



## Sterling (May 6, 2011)

Bump for good measure. Still need more feedback.


----------

